# What algae is this?



## Francis from Chile (15 Apr 2020)

Hello guys!
Im having trouble with this algae. It grow so fast in my montecarlo and everywhere else on my shrimp tank. I can remove it manually easy but it grow back in 4 days.
The problem is that i dont know what algae is so i cant read about it and adress the issue.

The tank is cycled for about 2 weeks now.
I fertilize with Aquaforest Macro weekly and have Sera Florenette in my ista shrimp substrate.
I have Aquaforest Micro too but idk if it will hurt my neocaridina.
I have good light and a ISTA co2 system.

Thanks for your help! 





Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Apr 2020)

Hi @Francis from Chile 

Welcome to UKAPS!

Are you referring to the white stuff and is it on the aquarium glass? Or is it the thin strands that appear to be pearling? Perhaps another photo would be helpful.

JPC


----------



## Francis from Chile (15 Apr 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Francis from Chile
> 
> Welcome to UKAPS!
> 
> ...



Im referring to the strands. Here is another photo.
The white stuff are co2 bubbles. 

Thanks!!  



Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fiske (15 Apr 2020)

Doesn't look like algae. I think we've had something like this several times before... Some kind of moss?? Maybe @dw1305 can help?


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Apr 2020)

Hi Folks,

Looks like it has green spherical nodules on it - is that correct? Otherwise, my best guess would have been staghorn algae. But, it may be something that @dw1305 can help with.

JPC


----------



## sparkyweasel (15 Apr 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> green spherical nodules


Do you think it's some kind of bladderwort?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





sparkyweasel said:


> Do you think it's some kind of bladderwort?


Yes, it is <"_Utricularia gibba">, _a flowering plant, not an algae.

Here is some of mine flowering.



 

I like it, but most people consider it a bit of a weed. Hand removal is your best bet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Yes, it is <"_Utricularia gibba">, _a flowering plant, not an algae.



One to add to my memory bank.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (16 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





jaypeecee said:


> One to add to my memory bank.


I think most people used to end up with it eventually. I think mine came originally with some moss I purchased.

My guess would be that, with the advent of tissue cultured plants, that its frequency will decline. I used to have a huge amount of it, but it has declined in the tanks and I now just have isolated strands. I have some in a goldfish bowl and that is still doing well.

It is the only _Utricularia_ that has lasted in the tank for me, I had a lovely feathery one for a while, but that <"boomed and bust">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Apr 2020)

Hi @dw1305 

Have you seen this:



JPC


----------



## dw1305 (16 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





jaypeecee said:


> Have you seen this:


Thnak-you I hadn't. I'll need to have a look at the other John Innes Centre videos.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Francis from Chile (19 Apr 2020)

Hey guys! Thank you all very much for the help 
I'll try hand removal.
Here's a photo of some strands. The bigger ones have "black nodules". 



Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (19 Apr 2020)

Hi @Francis from Chile 

 

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Francis from Chile said:


> The bigger ones have "black nodules".


I have this as well. They are a bit strange as a _Utricularia, _as well as capturing small invertebrates they "eat" quite a lot of organic matter. 

cheers Darrel


----------

